# Any Vizsla forum 'widows/widowers' out there



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

My partner and I are currently holidaying abroad as I write. I was told of last night, as she claimed all I ever do these days is spend all my time on this forum  I didn't realise I am always logged in and visit here almost everyday, well most times, even when I am at work ;D 
The thing is this forum is so educative and you can never stop learning from experienced and experiences of V owners.
My excuse to her is our V (Simba) whom she loves so much is well behaved because of knowledge gained from you all 8).
Maybe I should get her to try and interact as well, eh?
Has anyone had the same accusation thrown at them?
I have to go now, it's very uncomfortable trying to post this message from my hiding place  and I have to remember there is a holiday to enjoy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Azeo - loved your post and I am sure you are not alone. It will be very interesting reading to see some of the posts later today.

Any divorces yet??

I am also very addicted to the forum, I learn so much and find some of the post really fascinating. I am fortunate in that my husband eat, sleeps and works with a computer so is very grateful to the forum that I am kept occuppied so he can enjoy his genealogy, etc online IN PEACE!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I am twice divorced, but NOT because of the forums... LOL!! One of the great things about being single is being able to do whatever you please, as long as isn't illegal and doesn't hurt anyone! I can participate in the forums whenever I want, as much as I want!! Must admit, I read the posts here very often, and spend quite a bit of time doing so. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I spend a good amount of time reading and posting on here too. I'm addicted, what can I say! 

My husband has 3 classic car forums he is ALWAYS tuned into....so this forum is "mine."


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny you post this- just yesterday my boyfriend was telling our pup that "mom spends more time on the forum than with us" which is clearly an exaggeration. I do enjoy reading through the forum when I get a minute in my down time.

Lucky for me my boyfriend is always on fantasty football so he doesn't have much ground to complain currently. ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

These are hilarious. I'm addicted to this forum. And my fiancé is always on trading card forums. And yes, people do still deal in trading cards. But they are MUCH more expensive than they use to be. I pulled one from a pack a few years ago and we sold it the next day at a card show for over $2000. That's right, one card we sold for that much. I think the other guys at the expo we're jealous my boyf had a girlfriend with such a great pull. Ok, got off subject. 

Yes, I'm on here all the time and am frequently asked "who are you texting? Vizsla forums?"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh dear... I get comments like "you're always on those forums" or "are you on the Vizsla forums again?" from my husband all the time : Guilty as charged! :-[


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! This is too funny! My boyfriend must utter the phrase "vizsla forum?" at least once a night! : he also complains to Otto that mommy is always on that vizsla forum! 

Calum, what have you started?! ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I always hear "Are you listening to me? You're on the forum again, aren't you?!"  

Hey, if it weren't for this forum I wouldn't have gotten addicted to hunting with the pups... which also takes up all my free time.... nevermind...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha! I thought I was the only one getting these messages. The gf almost understands it because I've stumped her with some fancy V knowledge (that has obviously come from the more experienced V crowd here!!). So glad to have found this crazy madness of a forum that I sneak a peak from work every so often!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also talk about the forum to family...apparently too much? The other day my 83 year old grandmother asked me (as our boy was being crazy) "what do those people online say about that?" It cracked me up ;D


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! This is so cool. Will show my girlfriend all your responses to prove am not weird  Back from holiday and will be picking Simba up from the kennels later. 
Hope we meet him as we left him...if not I know what forum I will be texting


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

KB87 - that is hilarious about your grandmother! And Azeo, if you show him the thread, your stealth in checking while on vacation will be in vain.

Hubby likes that I'm on here, but doesn't always want to listen to all the stories. He just wants to see pictures, occasionally. 

We will sit together on the couch at times, with our laptops. Him Fantasy Football (another one!) and me on the V forums, Oso out for the night with legs outstretched. For the most part, I think activities that V's engage in are bonding, as long as both family members will get out there and do them. I posted on her about this before, but Oso is our little peacemaker. If I start to get upset with my husband, he picks up on the cues runs over to me and comforts me. How could I be angry at ANYONE if it upsets our V?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I get grief from my wife too. Although I give it right back to her due to her online shopping addiction!!!!


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

And Azeo, if you show him the thread, your stealth in checking while on vacation will be in vain.

Hubby likes that I'm on here, but doesn't always want to listen to all the stories. He just wants to see pictures, occasionally. 

Erm...luv2laugh, Azeo is a guy  and has a girlfriend.... ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

ooops, haha. Sorry Azeo. After reading all the responses, I guess things got fuzzy??? maybe??? Let's redo that. 

"And Azeo, if you show her the thread, your stealth in checking while on vacation will be in vain."

Better?


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely can relate to this as I frequently start conversations with my fiance by saying..."I read on the forum that..." or "today on the forum..." lol! Just recently we were discussing a V care question and he said to me, can you check on the forum? Haha!


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

They are worth all the hassle :-* First public appearance of Simba 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3eRW5La9fQ


----------

